# Kindle 3 at target?



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Asked today. Guy seemed at little lost. I asked after realizing that k2 display was missing it demo unit. Anyone else check out their local target recently


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Was at Target today and the K2 display is still there with the demo unit. Did not ask if they had any in stock.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would _think_ that Amazon would recall any units at Target. Use them as refurbs, perhaps.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

The units at my local Target were dummy non-working units. Nothing to refurb.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

waynep said:


> The units at my local Target were dummy non-working units. Nothing to refurb.


The display units are non-working, but they do have functional ones for sale. Those are the ones that should go back.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> The display units are non-working, but they do have functional ones for sale. Those are the ones that should go back.


I saw one at Target on Saturday night and was told they were sold out statewide in Colorado.


----------



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

From what I can tell of the demo units, the only reason they are non-working is software, so if they are recalled, they can refurbished to work for real.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see whether the K3 shows up at Target, or this was just an experimental way to deplete the inventory of K2s.  If it was a successful run maybe the K3s will be at Target.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it's sad they can't have working demo units at Target Stores. There is no way to see a working Kindle that I am aware of before buying one. I'll be getting one anyways when my gift cert shows up, but still, it would be nice to see one working before buying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

waynep said:


> I think it's sad they can't have working demo units at Target Stores. There is no way to see a working Kindle that I am aware of before buying one. I'll be getting one anyways when my gift cert shows up, but still, it would be nice to see one working before buying.


Where are you? We have KB members all around the world. . . it's possible there's someone not too far from you and you could arrange to meet up at a coffee shop or something to check one out. . . . . .

There also used to be on Amazon, a "Want to see a Kindle in your City" thread where people would post where they lived and if they were willing to meet people to show off the device. . . .not sure that's still up and running, though. . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

waynep said:


> I think it's sad they can't have working demo units at Target Stores. There is no way to see a working Kindle that I am aware of before buying one. I'll be getting one anyways when my gift cert shows up, but still, it would be nice to see one working before buying.


Well, you can always get one and try it out for awhile. If you don't like it, just return it within the 30 day window.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

My Target store had a nice display but told me the K2s were out of stock and back ordered. That was 3 days *before* the K3 came out.

I haven't checked to see if they have more K2s now, or if that was the way Amazon was making room for the new product. 
Will check the next time I go to town, since I want to get one for my daughter (maybe for me, too).


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Asked today. Guy seemed at little lost. I asked after realizing that k2 display was missing it demo unit. Anyone else check out their local target recently


The employees in a Target store usually don't know what product they are getting or when they get it. So don't expect them to be able to give you any insight.

I don't have the right connections to have all the answers, but I do know that I'm not expecting it in a Target store anytime soon. It is not in their systems yet - all that means is that it wont be in a store during the next month. I don't have any info further than that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My husband thinks I should get a job at Target selling Kindles.. Which would be fine, but I'd have to sell other stuff too...and it would cut into my reading time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband thinks I should get a job at Target selling Kindles.. Which would be fine, but I'd have to sell other stuff too...and it would cut into my reading time.


lol.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know about everyone elses Target Kindle displays but mine is jacked up. There's some sort of sauce (spaghetti or ketchup) smeared on the unit. The price tag still shows $259. And it is on a barely visible endcap sandwiched between batteries and patio furniture.  I don't know how they expect to move a product like this.


----------



## jcarson84 (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish my Target sold Kindles. They do have a nice display of Sony readers though, so I don't think I'll be seeing a K3 there any time soon. ;p


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

jcarson, most Targets have both the Sony & Kindle on display.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

*UPDATE: Target will be getting the new Kindle*
3G/Wifi in both granite and white
Wifi only in granite

I'm not sure when they will be in the stores... I'll try to find out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

Just noticed the Kindle in our Target for the first time, last night! I asked the guy if they'll get the new version. He said that he'll know when it just shows up one day!  

My son usually gets lots of Target GCs for his birthday gifts because he never knows what he wants for his birthday(he doesn't care for toys). LOL He's counting on getting enough GCs to get Wi-Fi Kindle!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd suggest that he put the word out that he'd like GC's to AMAZON. . . .'cause, though Kindle is available at Target, you might be better off purchasing it directly from Amazon. . . .at least, if it was my son, that's what I'd tell him.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

My Target has a sign up that says the new Kindle's will be in store in September.


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd suggest that he put the word out that he'd like GC's to AMAZON. . . .'cause, though Kindle is available at Target, you might be better off purchasing it directly from Amazon. . . .at least, if it was my son, that's what I'd tell him.


LOL yeah.. I was thinking about that! If nothing else, he would save over $10 in tax!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

For those interested, the "unofficial" word is that it should be in Target stores on Sept 12.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Someone stole the non working demo Kindle 2 from my Target.  They are going to get real tired, real quickly, of the never ending story of the kindle 2.

Gene


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL how many people who are on the wait list will be at their local Target on September 12th?


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I know I will be, since mine's not supposed to ship until Sept. 17th!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not 100% positive, but it looks like the first shipment to Target will be the *WIFI ONLY* version of the K3.

I'm so dissapointed 
(I wanted to use my 10% off rewards card)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought there was talk here on the boards a while ago that Amazon was switching from Target to Staples to sell Kindles?  Or will it be both?  Or not Staples?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently it's going to be both Staples and Target.


----------



## TazExprez (Sep 12, 2010)

kim said:


> For those interested, the "unofficial" word is that it should be in Target stores on Sept 12.


It's Sept 12 today and my local Target store is open. I wonder if the Kindle 3 really got there today? Anyone went to Target today? This would be my first Kindle and I want one soon. I would prefer the 3G + WiFi.


----------



## tribegirl3 (Sep 6, 2010)

I went this morning at around 8:30 and my store did not have them.  There was a K2 demo on display and a sign saying that the item was available in locked box below.  There was no locked box below, only cases on clearance.  Anyone else?


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

I hear Target and Staples this fall.  

  Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## TazExprez (Sep 12, 2010)

tribegirl3 said:


> I went this morning at around 8:30 and my store did not have them. There was a K2 demo on display and a sign saying that the item was available in locked box below. There was no locked box below, only cases on clearance. Anyone else?


I went last night and this is what I saw, too.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

wvpeach said:


> I hear Target and Staples this fall.
> 
> Just in time for Christmas.


Best Buy will be carrying the kindle as well
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20015931-93.html


----------



## brimus (Sep 3, 2010)

Was in a target here yesterday and a display sign stated they would have them in the first half of September. So that means they could arrive anytime.


----------



## tribegirl3 (Sep 6, 2010)

I just called 2 other nearby Targets and they said they were out of stock but *MAY* get the newer, cheaper version "soon" but could not give me an exact date.  Bummer.


----------



## TazExprez (Sep 12, 2010)

tribegirl3 said:


> I just called 2 other nearby Targets and they said they were out of stock but *MAY* get the newer, cheaper version "soon" but could not give me an exact date. Bummer.


I just called the 2 nearest stores a couple of minutes ago. They both told me that they do not have it in stock, but that they should get it later this week. I'll just keep on calling every day. Hopefully they get the graphite 3G + WiFi edition.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I checked with one of the Electronics Dept guys last week and he said he has heard that they will arrive on the 15th, but he definitely emphasized that this was not for sure, just something he'd heard. 

I'm interested because my wife really seems to like my K3 (our first eReader besides phone/computer apps) and I'd like to pick one up for her.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

They are supposed to be in Target stores today, but they aren't.  Target has not received a shipment from Amazon yet.  

Remember, the employees at Target stores do not know when they will get stuff.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I did some more digging but didn't learn much. Looks like they are still expecting Kindles sometime this week.

The new Kindle will be in the Target circular next Sunday (Sept 19). I would assume Amazon will get shipments to Target before that or they will have a very unhappy business partner.


----------



## prey4war (Oct 3, 2009)

Just called around to 3 local targets. None of them have the K3 yet, but they seemed to be a little bit more aware of the device than they were a week ago when I called. One of the employees told me that their trucks come on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. So maybe we were just a day off and they'll be there tomorrow?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

^ The Kindles are not being delivered through Target's normal distribution channels, so that info doesn't help in this case. As a side note, each store has different delivery schedules, so the Mon, Wed, Fri info will not help anyone else (in fact most stores get more deliveries than that).

Remember, the employees at the Target stores do not know when they will get stuff.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

tribegirl3 said:


> I went this morning at around 8:30 and my store did not have them. There was a K2 demo on display and a sign saying that the item was available in locked box below. There was no locked box below, only cases on clearance. Anyone else?


The Kindle 2 on display at our closest Target is non-working and a dirty mess. They did have a sign stating the K3 would be available in early September. Funny, I thought we were already there. Sure hope Staples and Best Buy will treat their displays with a LOT more respect.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone called Staples or Best Buy to see if they know when they will be getting them?
Is there an advantage to buying from Amazon?  I do have prime, but not sure I want to wait weeks to get it.  I now have enough to buy the k3 but not the case.  I pay tax on amazon.  boohoo


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

I checked my Target yesterday and the Kindle display was gone. It had a jacked up Kindle 2 there before which was cracked on the side. The Sony Readers were still at their display, which was not working. 

I asked the sales lady if the new Kindles were coming in and she wasn't sure and checked the locked case, which was empty.

But my Kindle 3 has been shipped finally, and I can't wait until it gets here! I already received the case with light, and I was impressed with how well made it is.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Has anyone called Staples or Best Buy to see if they know when they will be getting them?
> Is there an advantage to buying from Amazon? I do have prime, but not sure I want to wait weeks to get it. I now have enough to buy the k3 but not the case. I pay tax on amazon. boohoo


I think the biggest advantages to buying from Amazon are in case of (1) a price drop within 30 days of purchase or (2) a new model being released within 30 days of purchase. Easier to get the refund or exchange. The other advantage would be the sales tax, but not in your case. Right now I don't think any of those advantages apply - certainly not (2).  You'll still get Amazon's Kindle customer service for warranty issues.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

corkyb said:


> ...
> Is there an advantage to buying from Amazon? I do have prime, but not sure I want to wait weeks to get it. I now have enough to buy the k3 but not the case. I pay tax on amazon. boohoo


There are many people on KB that will tell you to buy it from Amazon. But I seriously don't see any advantage.

Price - the same
Shipping - none at Target, none at Amazon (unless you want it sooner)
Tax - yes at Target, depends on where you live for Amazon
Return policy - 90 days at Target, 30 days at Amazon - so if a Target is near you it's probably easier than shipping back to Amazon
1 yr warranty - applies to both
other - Some people like to use their Amazon credit card on their Amazon account or have Amazon gift cards, Some people have Target gift cards or have the 10% off rewards for using the Target cards.

So as far as I see it, it's all pretty much the same unless you have something in one of those categories that make a difference to you.


----------



## TazExprez (Sep 12, 2010)

kim said:


> There are many people on KB that will tell you to buy it from Amazon. But I seriously don't see any advantage.
> 
> Price - the same
> Shipping - none at Target, none at Amazon (unless you want it sooner)
> ...


I live in New York, so I pay taxes at Amazon. I am going to purchase it with an American Express since this will double the 1 year warranty, for free. So for me, it wouldn't matter who I purchased it from.


----------



## fernando1986 (Sep 16, 2010)

any news about it? I will travel to Miami soon, and I wonder if Kindle 3 is now available on in target. The amazon page says the Kindle is in stock now.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it will still depend on the individual store.  Kindle stock and Target employee help with Kindles, on the whole, doesn't have a good track record at Target.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

My Target in Illinois had the Kindle 3 graphite in its Kindle display today. I didn't ask whether they had any devices available as I already have mine, but if they do not, they are certainly preparing to.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone reported they bought a K3 at Target on Mobile Reads today


----------



## JoeL (Sep 17, 2010)

My Target got 6 Kindle 3's today.  They got the display yesterday but didn't receive the units until today.  All were Graphite 3G + WiFi.  I didn't want that, so I ordered the WiFi one today with 1 day shipping since they just came off backorder.


----------



## spideyfan (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought the new graphite Kindle 3G on Thursday night at a Target in Minnesota.  I've been checking daily this week and today they were in stock.  This was the only version they had and the one I was going to buy.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

My Target (in the St. Louis, MO area) had 3G Kindles last night. The display version was also a graphite K3. There are places for the wifi Kindle but there were none in stock. I'm assuming that they will get them in though.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I went out to see if I could pick one up for my wife from a Target down the street. They said they had received their display material but no Kindles for sale yet, so they're aren't putting up the display stuff until the actual Kindles arrive. I called 2 others, neither had them in yet. The last one I spoke to looked it up and said there was one location in another nearby city that has the Graphite WiFi version and one on the opposite side of town that has the White 3G/WiFi version, but none else listed them as in stock. I'm going to talk to my wife about it tonight and either order one from Amazon or hope they arrive at Target before we leave on our trip in about a week.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i will check it out when i go to pick up my check today


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

The white K3was on display at the Towson, MD Target. Didn't look like they had any for sale, though.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I was in 2 different targets yesterday. one in Glendale, AZ (Arrowhead) and they have a new K3 display, but no k3's in stock. and one in Phoenix, AZ near my house that still had an old display, BUT they had a white K3 in lockup.. see pic below.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I haven't checked any of my (four) local Targets yet, but there was a very nice K3 ad in today's Sunday ad.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, saw the ad in the Target flyer this morning.  Best Buy had the new Sony Pocket reader and the nook featured in their flyer.  Since they're in at least some of their stores now I expect the K3 will be in a flyer soon.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Saw the ad, so I figured I'd check the Target around the corner and they had probably 4-6 in stock! Only white, only 3G+WiFi...I asked an electronics dude and he said that every Target store in the area only got the White 3G so far...they were all waiting on Graphite and WiFi only models. I called my wife and she said White was fine, so we're now the proud owners of 2 K3Gs...mine Graphite, hers White!


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

I was in a local Target yesterday and they had a graphite Kindle 3 set up in the display.  In this case it's on an end-cap that faces into the main walkway around the store to the left of the main electronics area.

You can pick the Kindle itself up, but it has a mounting block on the back and is tethered obviously, but it gives you a decent feel for how it feels in-hand compared to a Kindle 2.  You can't actually use the controls as it is stepping through a set series of pages that is sort of like a demo giving information about the unit.  This obviously is actually using the e-ink screen so you do get to see how the screen looks.

I immediately regretted picking it up and playing with it, because it's making me want to upgrade my Kindle 2 even more - but I must be strong!!!


----------



## mmd (Sep 20, 2010)

NeroAZ said:


> I was in 2 different targets yesterday. one in Glendale, AZ (Arrowhead) and they have a new K3 display, but no k3's in stock. and one in Phoenix, AZ near my house that still had an old display, BUT they had a white K3 in lockup..


Hi neighbor! I'm from the Phoenix area too (East Valley)! I just got my Kindle 3 Wifi at a Target in east Mesa. Been playing with it all weekend. They had 4 in stock.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

teiresias said:


> I immediately regretted picking it up and playing with it, because it's making me want to upgrade my Kindle 2 even more - but I must be strong!!!


This is why I'm afraid to see it at Target or Best Buy - I was fine keeping my K1 until I saw my daughter's K2 last Christmas - kept telling myself my K1 was still perfectly acceptable and totally functional - but when a K2 popped up for sale here for a good price, I jumped on it. 

I'm very happy with my K2, the one thing I'm afraid would tempt me is the new Pearl screen - not sure I need to see that....


----------



## andyadler (Jun 10, 2009)

Picked up a 3G Graphite from one of my local (Louisville, KY) Targets. All three models were in stock. Cost was the same as if I'd bought directly from Amazon, since we have a large Amazon distribution center in Kentucky so I have to pay sales tax. I already have a DX (first generation), but wanted one in the smaller form factor and with the newer display. I may go ahead and sell my DX.

Best...A.


----------

